# House Insurance - typical value of contents?



## Natalie_moo (23 Nov 2007)

Hi - just wondering - what is the typical value of a 2 to 3 bed house contents? (inc. white goods, washing machine etc)
When insuring the contents of the house, my insurers told me to pick a figure and I was just wondering what is realistic/average?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2007)

There is no typical value - everybody's situation is different. You need to do a bit of an "audit" to estimate the value of your specific contents.


----------



## wishbone (28 Nov 2007)

Our rule of thumb was 10% if I remember correctly - given by a stock broker...so if your house is valued at 300k to rebuild then 30k for what's inside...HTH


----------



## niceoneted (28 Nov 2007)

I looked at it in the following way after confirming with the insurance company what sort of items you needed to take into consideration.
I thought of it as if the house went on fire and everything was destroyed inside. It's not just the furniture and white goods but carpets curtains, bed linan, duvets, pillows, not just the kitchen itself but whats in the cupboards. Think of all the clothes in your wardrobes. CD's, DVDs, computers etc, 
We accumulate all these things over time so to spend 20 euro here and there on a CD or 100 euro on a pair of jeans or shoes or whatever. But if everything was destroyed and you had to go out and replace it all or even just most of it, it can add up. 
My estimate came to about 20% of the value of my house.


----------

